# Clear cure goo out of business?



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Scoured the internet and ordered 4 bottles of the hydro. Wonder what's going on with them allot of fly shops can't get anymore right now is what I was told.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Their website is no longer active but they have a facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/ClearCureGoo/


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have heard mentionings of them possibly having gone under.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

To bad I really like there products.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I heard they were going out.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

I use Solarez, much better (never tacky ). Search solarez.com


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I have used solarez before and was satisfied with them but I've grown to really like the ccg hydro. I think loon has came out with a product similar to the hydro.


----------

